# New Project, 1955 Spitfire



## pete33 (Feb 17, 2011)

I need some advice on how to freshen up the cosmetics of this girl, paint and chrome.  And then get her ready internally for Sunday afternoon cruises!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess this will all sound pretty generic, but here goes. Clean and wax the paint, being careful to avoid areas with decals or screening. Chrome polish on the chrome. Ride it around a bit. If anything feels stiff or gummed up, take it apart, clean it with a degreaser or wd-40 or similar. Rinse parts well, regrease them .  Bearing grease from a bike shop is probably best. I use Moly grease like for car wheel bearings. White lithium grease is good too. Some people will tell you that automotive bearing grease gets sticky after a while, but I've had it in my 55 Schwinn for over 3 years now and it is still good, and it is my most frequently ridden. People need to be taking their bikes apart for maintenance more often than that anyway. It's all pretty basic, and there are more detailed threads on this site if you look for them. But the main thing is, treat paint like paint, treat chrome like chrome, treat moving parts like moving parts.


----------



## Metal Militia (Feb 19, 2011)

nice bike, should clean up nicely.  i love that two tone blue.  i use auto grease too, always works good for me.  good luck.


----------



## pete33 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info!
Any idea where I can find white wall tires for the s2 rims?


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 19, 2011)

any local bike shop, and you might even be able to order some brick tread


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 19, 2011)

has anyone tried those miracle scrubs that is supposed to be used on old chrome like this? http://oldroads.com/clean_kit.html


----------



## abe lugo (Feb 19, 2011)

found an answer on the question above if anyone cares
http://oldbikeblog.blogspot.com/2008_08_01_archive.html


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 20, 2011)

pete33 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Any idea where I can find white wall tires for the s2 rims?




Sorry I hate to self promote, but I sell a white wall tire tube rimstrip combo (2 of each) $25 plus $12.80 shipping on ebay.  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150560421333&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
But, I recently offered them on RRB and will make the same offer here for CABE members, $30 for the combo shipped to anywhere lower 48.  Just PM me if interested.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 22, 2011)

pete33 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Any idea where I can find white wall tires for the s2 rims?




*www.niagracycle.com
*


----------

